# 2008 Hag Xmas Case Swap - Tasting Notes



## Offline (12/12/08)

First off a reminder of what was on offer

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale (still in fermenter.. Hopefully ready to bottle by next Saturday)
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## Offline (12/12/08)

11. Offline - The Wild Mild

I know we havent swapped yet but I had to try it before swapping anyway so here goes

Clear dark brown with an off white head that dies down but persists through out the entire glass. A little over carbed for style. 

Medium body with a dry finish. I cant quite put a name to the aroma, best guess is earthy or grainy/nutty (take your pick) 

Its a wee bit high in alcohol for a mild, ok a lot high, but is quite approachable with nothing to offend the palate. 

Hope you enjoy

Offline

See you on Saturday


----------



## Offline (13/12/08)

Updated list, it seems I was premature, now Im sure my wife wouldn't disagree with that  
:icon_offtopic: Im actually sure there is no such thing as premature? Anytime is good for me...


1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with some of the last Amarillo in the country) 

6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly... 

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January. 
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## Offline (13/12/08)

This is like my own personal thread, where I can talk to myself.

Thanks MHB for the use of your shop for the swap.
Thanks to everyone who brought their kids along as it kept my boy occupied the whole time.
I look forward to trying some beers other than mine.

offline


----------



## schooey (13/12/08)

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit, it's a bit under attenuated and I'd hate for someone to get an exploder
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with some of the last Amarillo in the country) 

6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly... 

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January. 
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.

Yep, second that Brian, thanks to all those who attended and swapped and a big thanks to MHB for the use of the shop as a venue and also for your hospitality and support through this past year to the HAG Brewers group, much appreciated


----------



## Weizguy (13/12/08)

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit, it's a bit under attenuated and I'd hate for someone to get an exploder
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with Amarillo) Well-aged, but just bottled today. Allow 2 weeks to carb at room temp YeastLabs Am Ale yeast
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly...

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## Trent (13/12/08)

My beer (18 AIPA) has been inthe bottle for about 4 weeks, so you best drink it kind of ASAP before all the hops disappear. Hope it is drinkable!
Great to catch up with everyone again today, and I look forward to some quality beers.
All the best
Trent


----------



## shmick (13/12/08)

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit, it's a bit under attenuated and I'd hate for someone to get an exploder
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with Amarillo) Well-aged, but just bottled today. Allow 2 weeks to carb at room temp YeastLabs Am Ale yeast
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly...

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Raspberry sissyweizen - leave a week to carb up but drink young.
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## leeboy (13/12/08)

Didn't make it back in time from family christmas lunch today but I'm sure a good time was had by all. Just updating my drinkability status. Will be carbed up by now, not sure how the flavours will of blended in this big beer yet. I'm sure it could be left for a while also.
Lee

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit, it's a bit under attenuated and I'd hate for someone to get an exploder
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER or leave for a while)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with Amarillo) Well-aged, but just bottled today. Allow 2 weeks to carb at room temp YeastLabs Am Ale yeast
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly...

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Raspberry sissyweizen - leave a week to carb up but drink young.
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - hefeweizen
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## bigfridge (13/12/08)

Mine is a freshy as well - bottled today, bit under attenuated. Leave 2 weeks to gas up and then 1-2 weeks cold conditioning would be ideal

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit, it's a bit under attenuated and I'd hate for someone to get an exploder
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER or leave for a while)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with Amarillo) Well-aged, but just bottled today. Allow 2 weeks to carb at room temp YeastLabs Am Ale yeast
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly...

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Raspberry sissyweizen - leave a week to carb up but drink young.
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch, bottled 13.12.08 OG 1.047 BG 1.012 4.6% ABV 26IBU Wyeast 2565
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - hefeweizen
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## Brewman_ (14/12/08)

Sorry I could not make it on Saturday for the swap. I was looking forward to meeting some HAG brewers. I'll be there next time. Thanks MHB for your support.
Update on the beer.

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit, it's a bit under attenuated and I'd hate for someone to get an exploder
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER or leave for a while)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with Amarillo) Well-aged, but just bottled today. Allow 2 weeks to carb at room temp YeastLabs Am Ale yeast
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly...

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Raspberry sissyweizen - leave a week to carb up but drink young.
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch, bottled 13.12.08 OG 1.047 BG 1.012 4.6% ABV 26IBU Wyeast 2565
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - hefeweizen
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager. Bottled 7.12.2008. 4.9% ABV. Wyeast 2124.
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## HarryB (15/12/08)

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit, it's a bit under attenuated and I'd hate for someone to get an exploder
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER or leave for a while)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with Amarillo) Well-aged, but just bottled today. Allow 2 weeks to carb at room temp YeastLabs Am Ale yeast
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly...

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Raspberry sissyweizen - leave a week to carb up but drink young.
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch, bottled 13.12.08 OG 1.047 BG 1.012 4.6% ABV 26IBU Wyeast 2565
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - hefeweizen
23. HarryB - Mild APA - bottled 12/12/08 - 4.5%ish
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager. Bottled 7.12.2008. 4.9% ABV. Wyeast 2124.
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## bigfridge (15/12/08)

Offline said:


> 11. Offline - The Wild Mild
> 
> I know we havent swapped yet but I had to try it before swapping anyway so here goes
> 
> ...



Off'y,

Yes thanks I did enjoy it, but not as a mild. It is more brown porter'y to me.

According to our friends at the BJCP a Mild should be 'Generally a malty beer, although may have a very wide range of malt- and yeast-based flavors (e.g., malty, sweet, caramel, toffee, toast, nutty, chocolate, coffee, roast, vinous, fruit, licorice, molasses, plum, raisin). Can finish sweet or dry. Versions with darker malts may have a dry, roasted finish. ... A light-flavored, malt-accented beer that is readily suited to drinking in quantity. Refreshing, yet flavorful. Some versions may seem like lower gravity brown porters."

I agree with you that it was probably a bit big for a 'modern mild' as they tend to be around 1.035 OG. Historically Milds were the same strength as other beers but were not 'sour' - hence the Mild tag. An example from the HB books is the Sarah Huges Dark Ruby mild at 1.058 OG.

I tasted it alongside Ben's No 9 - another great example. Very tasty.

The only suggestions that I could make to both of you would be to get a bit more yeast 'character' to make it typically English - (what yeasts did you use ?), cut back on the chocolate malt and add about 20% non-malt adjuncts to give it more 'drinkability' - I would suggest 10% sugar plus 10% flaked maize.

Thanks guys - I really enjoyed these beers.

Dave


----------



## Trent (15/12/08)

Well, I see I am not the first one to try a beer from the list!
Anyway, after being stuck ata party last night far far away from my stash, I am only tonight getting to try my first beer from the swap. After reading balcony brewers distress on the other thread about not being on the swap list anymore, I figured I had better allay his fears, and let him know that I had indeed received his .....

#7 WITBIER.
Aroma is a real wheatiness, quite bready, low citrus and coriander, with a slightly tart aroma, very similar to my saisons. Actually smells a little "thin", but that is just my nose. Appearance is great, very pale gold, cloudy and a firm moussy head.
Flavour is very similar to the aroma, bready, wheaty, moderate citrus and coriander phenols, along with a lingering dryness and tartness that is not off, but pleasant, and reminds me again of my saisons. What yeast did you use? Doesnt taste like 3944, but again, that is just me, and I am often wrong. Moderate bitterness, that could be just a little higher than I would brew...
The mouthfeel is decidedly thin, which is the only negative for an otherwise very enjoyable beer. I love the dry, tart finish, but would like to see a bit more creaminess to the mouthfeel. If you are a mash brewer, put in about 10% rolled oats into the mash. If this was extract or kit, then it is very very well done, and you will need to ask mark for advice on getting more creamy mouthfeel into that kind of beer, as I am pretty clueless when it comes to extract/kits!
Overall, great beer, well brewed, no faults that I can pick up (providing that dry tart finish was intentional), I can only hope that my beer is even half as well brewed as this.
Thanks for sharing.
Trent


----------



## Offline (15/12/08)

Thanks Dave,
I did call it a wild mild. 

Call it brown porter if it helps you sleep at night. Actually I struggle to place a beer if it doesnt turn out quite as planed. Especially if it doesnt fit exactly in to a category. I thinking more rigorous sampling is required on my behalf and as punishment I will vow to drink every style pushed at me over the holiday period. 

It was 40 litres pitched on to the yeast cake of my last robust porter which probably still had a couple of litres of porter as well, Wyeast 1028 I believe.

It has more then 10% sugar hence the high %, I knew it was meant to have some sugar and I new my target OG so I used John Palmers book to calculate the amount needed. Halfway through adding it to the kettle I went mmm thats a lot of sugar so I stoped luckily. I still ended up with 11 more gravity points then I intended.

Live and learn

Glad you liked it though

Offy 

Ps I have never seen Offline shortened before. I kind of like it, it sounds beer related sort of like slang for infection boy or something.


----------



## bigfridge (15/12/08)

Offline said:


> Offy
> 
> Ps I have never seen Offline shortened before. I kind of like it, it sounds beer related sort of like slang for infection boy or something.




Sounds like you are talking about warne'y there


----------



## Trent (16/12/08)

#14 LOftboys YANKEE DOODLE WEIZEN AMERICAN WHEAT

Mate, I have had a long hard day (and if you know me, you understand just how freaking rare that is) and I had just come in from sweating like a whore in church while mowing the lawn, and I had a long hard thirst that needed a big, cold beer, and the best cold beer is - etc...., so I was VERY excited when I read the list and realised I had the foresight to put this little puppy in the fridge yesterday.
Pours an attractive pale gold colour, med-high carbonation giving me a lovely mousse like white head that seems to last quite well. Moderate wheatiness on the nose, along with a good slug of lemony zesty goodness - hops, or yeast character from the kolsch yeast? Either way, it smells bloody good.
Tastes reasonably wheaty, fairly low bitterness, and a lemony zestiness that compliments the beer very well. Flavour lasts long into the palate, finishes fairly dry, and makes me want another sip (though it may be cause I am still as dry as the proverbial). Mouthfeel is moderate, perfect for the style. Man, this makes a GREAT lawnmower beer - whats the alcohol in it?
Overall, very well made beer, that has plenty of flavour, but is mild enough to throw back in quantity. It isnt perfect, but it is as good as any beer I have ever brewed, so I have to say it is excellent, and thanks very much for giving us the chance to try it.
So far the score is 2 thumbs up from 2 beers, the ones I have tried have been very good, so I cant wait to get into a few more later in the week.
All the best
Trent


----------



## loftboy (16/12/08)

Trent said:


> #14 Loftboys YANKEE DOODLE WEIZEN AMERICAN WHEAT
> 
> Mate, I have had a long hard day (and if you know me, you understand just how freaking rare that is) and I had just come in from sweating like a whore in church while mowing the lawn, and I had a long hard thirst that needed a big, cold beer, and the best cold beer is - etc...., so I was VERY excited when I read the list and realised I had the foresight to put this little puppy in the fridge yesterday.
> Pours an attractive pale gold colour, med-high carbonation giving me a lovely mousse like white head that seems to last quite well. Moderate wheatiness on the nose, along with a good slug of lemony zesty goodness - hops, or yeast character from the kolsch yeast? Either way, it smells bloody good.
> ...



Trent,

I'm stoked with this beer - it really is a lovely summer session beer. Considering that you took out BOS with the same style in the Bitter & Twisted comp, I can't think if a better person to comment on it.

The beauty of this beer is how simple & flexible it is. It's just two grains/two hops & can be fermented with a neutral ale yeast like WY1056/US-05, Klsch (hybrid ale) or S-23 lager. Out of the 3 yeasts that I've tried with this recipe, the Klsch is slightly maltier, the US-05 slightly hoppier & the S-23 somewhere in between.

I've put the recipe on the AHB recipeDB. Linky here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=655

I'm glad you enjoyed it.

David.


----------



## loftboy (17/12/08)

*25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05*

Seeing that Offline can review his own beer, I'll have a go at one that I mashed for my neighbour, MauriceOz. He took care of the fermenting & packaging.

The recipe was intended to be something along the style of a Sierra Nevda Pale Ale. Not having tasted the original, I cant say if its close or not.

Anyway, here goes. Carbonation is still a little on the light side, but give it another week or so & it should improve. Colour is a lovely clear amber, with a delicate aroma on pouring & a nice creamy head that almost lasts the entire glass. Tastewise, its a bit under hopped compared to other APA's, but to me, this makes it far more drinkable. There is some lingering sweetness from the malt, in particular the Crystal, but it doesn't overpower the bitterness. It seems fairly balanced overall.

This has turned out as the session/house ale that Maurice & I were looking for. Next time I may try & hop it up another few IBU's, bit I'm not going to d!ck with it too much, so as to not lose that balance.

Recipe link here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=657

Enjoy,

Dave. :chug:


----------



## bigfridge (18/12/08)

loftboy said:


> *25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05*
> 
> Seeing that Offline can review his own beer, I'll have a go at one that I mashed for my neighbour, MauriceOz. He took care of the fermenting & packaging.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave,

Co-incidently I tasted this beer the same night as you posted and fully agree with your findings.

Except the hopping. I have drunk a few fresh bottles of SNPA over in the US and I think you have it about right. Aussie APA's tend to be too hoppy - the US versions have the nice balance that you acheived. They leave the big hopping to the IPA's.

You mentioned the finishing 'sweetness' and I think that this is the only thing that you could improve. Lowering the body a bit would make it much more drinkable. For your next batch try swapping some of the malt for 10% sugar or mashing a few degrees hotter.

Thanks for a great beer.

Dave


----------



## Weizguy (18/12/08)

bigfridge said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Co-incidently I tasted this beer the same night as you posted and fully agree with your findings.
> 
> ...


Dave, is that a few degrees *cooler*?


----------



## bigfridge (18/12/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Dave, is that a few degrees *cooler*?




Nah, just bung some more sugar in ..... Or should I be proof reading a bit more ?

Yes, mash a few degrees lower to promote increased alpha amylase enzyme activity.

Thanks
David


----------



## m_peve (18/12/08)

15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised)

Well I've tried mine. It's carbed and ready to go.
ABV 5.8% approx

I'm retracting my previous comments about the missing coriander.
It seems to have picked up extra bitterness and maybe some astringency from the coriander addition at flame out (but then again I may be talking from my a%^% and it's a result of problems during fermentation) .
I think I'll revert to dry hopping the coriander next time anyway.

Anyway best of luck with it. Hopefully I'll get to try somebody else's tonight

Pete


----------



## Trent (18/12/08)

#11 Offline's WILD MILD

I Have to agree with Dave a bit and say it is more along hte lines of a brown porter, but that is a kinda good thing, as a mild is basically a low alcohol brown porter.
THere is a definite chocolate and coffee malt aroma to the beer, and a mild astringent aroma, which is fine in a mild.
The appearance is beautiful, dark copper in colour, clear with a long lasting low, but dense, off white head.
Flavour is pretty good too, kinda like a brown porter, but the typical mild astringency is there - for my tastes a little too dominant, but it is probably fine for style. Med-low mouthfeel, moderate bitterness, moderate maltiness, astringency thins it out a bit and makes it easy to drink. At your own admission, it is a little big, but otherwise it is a well brewed and very enjoyable beer. Glad to get the chance to try it.
All the best
Trent


----------



## leeboy (18/12/08)

*9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.*

Tried this one while cooking fish on the bbq which probably wasn't the best move for aroma sensitivity. This beer I thought was initially to sweet. Was concerned about getting through it but as i drank it I got quite accustomed to it and like the beer.

This one should be left a bit longer in the bottle (just a heads up for those who haven't had it yet) as it is undercarbed and some of that residuale sweetness might continue to be eaten by the yeast.

Nice grainy aroma to this one and nutty flavours, caramels and as previously mentioned malty sweetness were evident. Probably to sweet to make it a easy sessionable beer but still I enjoyed it all the same. Clarity wasn't the best but thats probably my fault because this one only hit the fridge 2 days ago. Looking forward to trying the other stubby in a month to see how it changes with time. 

Thanks for the beer 
Lee


----------



## Offline (18/12/08)

#14 LOftboys YANKEE DOODLE WEIZEN AMERICAN WHEAT

Tried this one last night, I cant add much to what has already been said but it had a very strong/sweet aroma initially that settled down quickly and was not present in the second glass (or I got use to it). Very drinkable I could definitely see this being a quaffing beer on a hot day. I have 2 bottles of this so I will leave one and see how it ages.
Well-brewed thanks Dave

Off'y


----------



## Offline (18/12/08)

#11 Offline's WILD MILD/Brown Porter

Tried mine again tonight because Im not 100% sure whos beers are ready ti drink.
Good call guys it definitely has that roast aroma and flavour, now that you mention it I can see the similarities to my porter of which it has around 2% of in it anyway. 
It is ready to drink and quite approachable but it is not mild. 

Offy

in fact i might change the description to brown porter


----------



## Trent (19/12/08)

#16 Head's ALTBIER

Head, I have a funny feeling that this puppy has, at 1014, either not finished fermenting, or picked up a bug of some description, cause it is very highly carbed.
Pours a beautiful, though quite cloudy, orange/amber colour, with a very thick headstand (I got a bit over half the glass of beer, the rest was foam). The aroma is of German malts, obviously some munich in there, but there is a moderate tartness in the aroma, that I will go out on a limb here and suggest may be the beginnings of a lactic infection. I have been wrong about this kind of thing before (much to my embarrasment) so please dont take this as gospel - just calling it as my nose sees it!
The flavour is again, of german malts, with a moderately tart finish, tasting to me, again, lactic in origin. And, again, I COULD BE WRONG!!!
Bitterness if fairly firm, and malt balances it, just like the style should be. The carbonation settles down to med-high, again, as the style demands. The malt, to my palate, takes a bit of a back seat to the moderate tartness, that I am fairly sure wasnt intended. To be honest (as if I havent already been!) I think there is some kind of lactic taint in here, but otherwise, the beer loos like it was going to be a cracker of an altbier. The beer itself seems to be right, the colour is great, the malt is there, but for mine it is masked, and the bitterness to malt balance is beautiful.
I hope that I am wrong, or it is just my bottle, but if indeed the beer IS tainted, brew the exact same recipe again, and you will be on a winner.
I would suggest to anyone else wanting to try this beer to put it into the fridge soon, as it was fairly highly carbed when I opened it - it didnt gush, but there was a loud "pffff", and a fairly foamy pour. If there is some lacto in there, it will probably get more carbonated.
And if there is only one dodgy bottle, I hope that this is it.
All the best
Trent
PS This isnt intended to embarrass or shame, I just call the beers as honest as I can, and I expect the same in return.


----------



## Trent (19/12/08)

Wow, tonight is SUCKING for me!

Just cracked #22 Michael Mosely's HEFEWEIZEN

It smells great, plenty lemony spritziness, and come medium levels of clove. I cannot get any banana out of it, but that could be through my tears of disppoinment - THE WHOLE NECK SHATTERED AS I TRIED TO PRISE THE LID OFF 
Sadly, there are small shards of glass all over the top, so I dare not have even a small mouthfull. Lovely pale straw colour, little to no head retention, but I SO wish I could try this one.
Someone else is going to have to describe it for me - sorry michael, and that is more sorry for myself that for you!
All the best
Trent (off to have one of his own boring creations, cause I have no more swap beers cold....)


----------



## balconybrewer (19/12/08)

Trent,

thanks for the sympathy, i was quite distressed, but all is goo dnow, will pick up my case from marks this weekend. thanks for the notes, def used 3944, 20% torrefied (same as oats im led to believe) but mashed very low in the hope of a very dry summer finish.

if you havent as yet i suggest *drinking #7 ASAP!!!!!!!!* it has been in the bottle for about 5 weeks, and in my experience will go downhill after about 6. hope to hear some more feedback and cant wait to pick up my case

thanks again trent




Trent said:


> Well, I see I am not the first one to try a beer from the list!
> Anyway, after being stuck ata party last night far far away from my stash, I am only tonight getting to try my first beer from the swap. After reading balcony brewers distress on the other thread about not being on the swap list anymore, I figured I had better allay his fears, and let him know that I had indeed received his .....
> 
> #7 WITBIER.
> ...


----------



## bigfridge (20/12/08)

# 20 Bigfridge Koelsch

As it has recently become the custom I have reviewd my own case contribution  

As I was expecting from the recipe it is a bigger version of the style and is fully carbed and ready to go. But I would hate for any weaker bottles to give way so it would be good if you could pop it in the fridge. This should smooth the carbonation and condition the flavour a bit.

Dave


----------



## Trent (20/12/08)

I am yet to try my contribution, but I thought I would just say that it has been in the bottle for over a month now, so the hops are probably on their way out - I would drink #18 AIPA sooner rather than later.
trent


----------



## leeboy (21/12/08)

*7. balconybrewer - Witbier*

This one has a lovely straw colour and clarity was quite superb for a wit, poured with violent carbonation which subsided after a couple of minutes to hold a long lasting head that left traces of lacing lal the way down after the turbulance subsided. The aroma was of wheat and the classic belgian wit with hints of more lemon than orange and I missed corriander all together. Others might pick it up though...

Has a great clean finish to it with dry end which make it great as a summer session beer. Again in the mouth i get lemon in moderation which is well balanced by the small but dry malt flavour. This beer is very refreshing, which from memory is a very desirable characteristic in a wit. I liked this well crafted beer. It has been made well and is very much in balance. I've had a few wits before where people were heavy handed on zest and corriander and it overtakes the beer rather than be complementary to it. This beer I finished the 2nd glass because it was that refreshing.

i think you have just inspired me to brew another wit. its been a while. 

My only comment is there was a little twang at the end, I wouldn't say infection but maybe tartness is a better word but again it is very very mild and its probably only now that Im noticing it that I'm searching for more of its presence. Might be from the citrus adjunct used? Anyway don't let this be the take home message of this feedback. That was a very well made beer and I'd like more of it. Great quaffer for summer. Thanks I really liked this contribution
Lee


----------



## goatherder (21/12/08)

14 - Loftboy's American Wheat

I'll set the scene. I spent all day in the sun assembling a swing set with a well rounded hangover. This was the perfect beer to end this day with. I didn't take notes because I was too busy enjoying it. The hops were excellent, not over the top and the wheaty malt flavour came in as it warmed up. The beer looked great and was so balanced and drinkable. Awesome beer thanks Loftboy.


----------



## leeboy (21/12/08)

*15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander )*
Cracked this one tonight, since its a bit cooler thought something dark would hit the spot. I remember this same beer from the last swap and actually want to go seaching through the reviews to see what I wrote last time. Seem to remember not getting much corriander.

Anyway as for this beer Poured a lovely dark brown. Would of loved to have the sun about for a bit to see what the highlights looked like around the edges. Love a bit of red ruby in there. Anyway it was initially over carbonated but settled quickly and never had a climbing head stand. Obviously a brown porter rather than robust and the malt is very evident on the nose. I couldn't pick up and corriander in the aroma but that would be hard with such a malty bodied beer. Upon further sniffing after the old sniff the sleave trick I get a fair bit of sweet caramel through. Mmm looking good.

When tasting I go very little roast malt qualities but the subtle toasted grains. A little caramel, toffee and grainyness. Perhaps a hint of the corriander also.

I liked this beer. Well crafted and not too sweet. Thanks for your contribution well balanced porter that didn't have that astringency from the roast grains of a robust porter, thats what I made and imperialised it so this was a nice easy drinker.

Thanks Peve!


----------



## Trent (22/12/08)

Well, it looks like there arent too many reviews coming in (are people drinking and not posting their thoughts?!?), so I figured I would review my own, and just re-iterate that it is best to drink it soon, as I feel it is on its way past its prime....
Pours muddy as hell, which I havent had in one of my beer in a REAL long time, so I was a bit worried for infection or similar. Murky, deep amber colour, with a really thick white head that lasts and bloody lasts. Slightly oxidised malt and "old" citrus hops on the nose, quite pleasant, if ya ask me, but as I said, it was drinking better a few weeks ago.
Thick, chewy, slightly honeylike malt, balanced by a fairly firm bitterness, and plenty of citrus-y hops. Finishes fairly dry, but is also malty and chewy enough to taste med-full body. Actually, it kinda tastes a little more like a small barleywine rather than an AIPA. I was shooting for a more balanced beer, so it is only 45IBU (1066OG) so maybe next time I will head for 50IBU. FG was 1010, so the maltiness is all from a lower bitterness that usual in one of these beers.
Mouthfeel is med-high, finish is malt, long bitterness, and hops. Next time I will use gelatine to clear it and help bring the hops to the forefront, cause they cannot compete with all the malt and murkiness!
Overall, a very enjoyable beer, that isnt a great AIPA (though for some reason it WAS a few weeks ago!). At 7.6%, think of it as a miniature American Barleywine, and drink it bloody soon. And any reviews, positive or negative, I am happy to have em aired on the forum, cause god knows I dont give anyone else the option!
All the best
Trent (off to make some sushi and do the final rise on my sourdough bagels... Oh, and finish my beer.)


----------



## bigfridge (22/12/08)

leeboy said:


> *7. balconybrewer - Witbier*
> 
> This one has a lovely straw colour and clarity was quite superb for a wit, poured with violent carbonation which subsided after a couple of minutes to hold a long lasting head that left traces of lacing lal the way down after the turbulance subsided. The aroma was of wheat and the classic belgian wit with hints of more lemon than orange and I missed corriander all together. Others might pick it up though...
> 
> ...



I tried BB's # 7 Witbier and agree with Lee that it is a great wit, but I must have been lucky as mine was perfectly carbonated - no sign of infection.

While I really enjoyed it I didn't get much orange or coriander either. I am a bit biased as I have only ever used Wyeast, but I find that this yeast provides a fair amount of the wit character.

What yeast did you use BB ?

BB, thanks for sharing this delicious beer.

Dave


----------



## bigfridge (22/12/08)

Trent said:


> I am yet to try my contribution, but I thought I would just say that it has been in the bottle for over a month now, so the hops are probably on their way out - I would drink #18 AIPA sooner rather than later.
> trent



Well, who am I to disobey your instructions Trent, so I tried your fine contribution last night.

Very nice (as is to be expected) - lots of US 'C' (Cascade/Centenial/Colmbus etc) hop character with balancing malt. If I could be critical about anything it would be that the hops were probably at a lower level than the typical US version but it is very hard to get these levels without dry hopping with a lot of fresh hops.

Another winner from the HAG swap.

Dave


----------



## m_peve (22/12/08)

18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.

Poured a very cloudy copper colour with a medium sized head that lasted throughout the entire beer. Wonderful piney aroma with hints of citrus blossoms.
The flavour was exactly as was suggested by the aroma. Lots of hops that provide great flavours and bitteress which is tempered by a rich underlying maltiness. I think i noticed a some caramel in the finish. The medium-high bitterness leaves a pleasant dryness in the the mouth.

I really enjoyed this Trent!!! My first tasting for the swap and it was sensational. 
A terrific way to wind down from work. 
Thanks heaps!!!

Pete


----------



## leeboy (22/12/08)

25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05

This one poured a lovely pale copper with absolutely perfect carbonation. Was this bulk primed or individual? I bottle so infrequently, twice a year for these swaps I'm looking for the best option. This was perfect and had a head that lasted the entire glass, with lacing all the way. Clarity was great.

Aroma is nice with grainyness up from and some lovely cascade resins coming through. I love the smell of cascade in a apa. At this stage I was itching to taste it. Smelt good looked great.

In the mouth had a great malt character. I love apa's to have a good amount of crystal in there and this one gives those slightly more complex malt flavours. A little creaminess and caramel just to entice and make that body all the more exciting. IMO too many newish apa's are on the lighter end of the spectrum much like the trend in AIPA is to stay light dog fish head style. I think it works well in the big beers but I like my APA's just like this. Complexity built into the malt to balance the hops well. You mentioned this was a little sweet at the end. I didn't find it at all. If you wanted it to be a huge session beer maybe but I found it a lovely flavour that I finished the longneck of and enjoyed the flavours lingering on the palate.

Love the malt v hop balance you have created in this one. Not a hop assault but a well rounded flavour that fills the mouth.

Thanks for the beer, hope the feedback is both encouraging and helpful

So far I've had 4 or so and most have been great. I'm thinking best swap yet... Some have been really poor quality but so far very impressed.


----------



## goatherder (23/12/08)

I had Offline's Wild Mild last night. I admit that when I first saw you post the beer name I was secretly hoping for a funky spontaneously fermented number. Alas, it was not to be. Anyway, your beer was very tasty. Great malt profile with just the right amount of roast. I agree with a previous comment that it finished a bit sweet - dry him out and it will make the perfect session beer.


----------



## MHB (23/12/08)

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit, it's a bit under attenuated and I'd hate for someone to get an exploder
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with Amarillo) Well-aged, but just bottled today. Allow 2 weeks to carb at room temp YeastLabs Am Ale yeast
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly...

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.

10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock Had a taste yesterday the 9% abv is still a bit noticeable but its coming along nicely, its going to take a while to peak so I think you should drink this one last.

11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## shmick (23/12/08)

G'day All

I'm easing my way into holiday mode so I've been a little slack in the review dept.

I've only had couple so far but all have been good verging on excellent.

*Trent's AIPA* was first up (straight after the swap as per instructions). I thought it had really good fresh hop flavour and aroma up front, only slightly cloudy with a sturdy malt body and long slightly cloying finish. Fluffy white head hung around for the entire glass. Not detracting from a good beer but If anything it was a little darker and sweeter than I would have expected of an AIPA - more like and English style. I remember thinking I would cut back on the crystal a little and sub some flaked maize for a drier finish but I don't know your recipe so I'm only guessing. All up a good beer with very well hidden 7.6%.

*Loftboy's American wheat* - Knowing you set out to make an easy drinking well balanced Summer beer I think you have more than suceeded. Hop / malt balance was great with a light body and dry finish. Just a hint of malt flavour and restrained hopping held my interest long enough and the botle emptied before I knew it. Well done.

*Leeboy's Imperial Porter* - Went very well with a hickory smoked shoulder of pork I cooked last night. This one was really good. I loved the hop flavour that just kind of snuck up on every mouthfull before the lingering dark malt took over in the finish. I'm not sure what the ABV was but it blended well with the dark fruit for a fantastically smooth dark beer.

*Shmick's Raspberry Hefeweizen* - I usually don't review my own as I'm too critical and never satisfied but I've had 2 samples now and it wouldn't be far from ready. Initially (2 days after the swap) it was a bit syrupy and undercarbed but the second sample (5 days ago) had dried out a little and was least holding a head. The Weizen flavours form the WY3068 have started to come through now and the body is thinning to drinkable levels. The unusual pink hue is my favourite part though. I would be interested to see how it conditions over the next few weeks if anybody is kind enough to post a few comments.

Cheers and all the best for Christmas. :icon_cheers:


----------



## balconybrewer (23/12/08)

wyeast 3944 for this one, mine was carbed ok as well so hopefull there was only one which was a bit off, the infection 'taste' that leeboy might be refering to could be coming from the yeast, fermented fairly high to produce some esters as no citrus additives we included.

keep the feedback coming (i am yet to pick up my case but cant wait)




bigfridge said:


> I tried BB's # 7 Witbier and agree with Lee that it is a great wit, but I must have been lucky as mine was perfectly carbonated - no sign of infection.
> 
> While I really enjoyed it I didn't get much orange or coriander either. I am a bit biased as I have only ever used Wyeast, but I find that this yeast provides a fair amount of the wit character.
> 
> ...


----------



## m_peve (23/12/08)

11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08

A dark reddish brown that was wonderfully clear with a medium sized head that lasted for the whole beer. It was very highly carbed (probably the 'wildness'  )
A definite nuttiness was apparent in aroma with some yeastiness in the background.
Tasting it, I got a chocolate nutty flavour that reminded me of a Cadbury's Fruit 'n' Nut without the Fruit.
I finished it with my Chicken curry that emphasised a real roastiness.
A light bodied and enjoyable beer that i could drink several of. My only 'wish' is for slightly more body.
Thanks for the beer Offline!!

Pete

Edit: Fix typos


----------



## leeboy (23/12/08)

14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch

This one poured a lovely pale straw colour. Low to average carbonation meant that the head disappeared very quickly. Fantastic clarity on this one as you would expect.

Smells of sweet grains. I didn't pick up anything else other than some distant fruity esters.

Tasted this one and it hit the spot. Super clean and fairly dry. Perhaps a little sweetness still evident. I was after a beer that would drink well, and this one sure does. Quite a nice beer that on a 30 degree night here in waratah is great.

I'm suprised at how good the clarity is. I note that you used Kolsch yeast and that really suprises me just how well flocculated the yeast must of been. In my experience with this yeast. Is it is firstly fantastic but I havne't ended up quite this clear before. I'm jealous of your clarity in this one. My kolsches aren't that clean.

Thanks for the beer very nice. Mine was a tad low on carbonation though. But that could be because I drank from a glass just out the dishwasher so I probably have only myself to blame for that. The test will be the second glass now that I have the glass cooled and detergent free.


----------



## leeboy (23/12/08)

shmick said:


> *Leeboy's Imperial Porter* - Went very well with a hickory smoked shoulder of pork I cooked last night. This one was really good. I loved the hop flavour that just kind of snuck up on every mouthfull before the lingering dark malt took over in the finish. I'm not sure what the ABV was but it blended well with the dark fruit for a fantastically smooth dark beer.



Thanks for the review shmick. Glad you liked this one. It comes in at 7.4% abv. So its not on the high end of the imperial range by any stretch of the imagination. Probably only just one the low end. Just wanted to indicate that this is my big angry / flavour packed porter.


Anyway Loftboy your American wheat 2nd pour was still low carb/no head. I'm sure it is probably only me that gets one like it.
Lee


----------



## m_peve (23/12/08)

7. balconybrewer - Witbier

I'm still wearing off the curry so bear with me, my nose and tongue may be broken!!

A 'musty' (not unpleasant) honey aroma with a hint of orange??
Pale straw in colour with some haze, it had a goodly-sized dense head that refused to disappear.

Strong initial sweetness followed quickly by an earthy hop flavour that softens the effect somewhat. A little tartness was noticeable. I think I detected a little 'zing' at the finish from the carbonation. The finish was quite dry which I found quite refreshing.

Light bodied, I found this beer well made and very moreish.

Thanks BB


Pete


----------



## loftboy (23/12/08)

leeboy said:


> I'm suprised at how good the clarity is. I note that you used Kolsch yeast and that really suprises me just how well flocculated the yeast must of been. In my experience with this yeast. Is it is firstly fantastic but I havne't ended up quite this clear before. I'm jealous of your clarity in this one. My kolsches aren't that clean.
> 
> Thanks for the beer very nice. Mine was a tad low on carbonation though. But that could be because I drank from a glass just out the dishwasher so I probably have only myself to blame for that. The test will be the second glass now that I have the glass cooled and detergent free.



Leeboy,

Thanks for the feedback.

The way I got the yeast to clear was 2 weeks in primary & then into cubes, which sat in the freezer at about 3 or 4 deg C for another 2 weeks. I wasn't too worried if the batch came out cloudy, after all it is a wheatie.

This was my first time with the Kolsch yeast & really impressed with the subtle maltiness it adds to the beer. Can't wait to try it again.


Glad you enjoyed it.

David.


----------



## goatherder (24/12/08)

I tried Trent's AIPA last night. I agree with you Trent, it's probably a bit malty for style. That being said, I'm not all that concerned about styles when a beer tastes this good. The hops were great and I loved the big malty flavour. It was incredibly drinkable for it's size and hid the alcohol well. Top beer thanks mate.


----------



## Trent (25/12/08)

Hey Scott
Glad that ya liked my AIPA. I had another one tonight, and it was little warmer, clear as a bell - so maybe you get chill haze with Maris even after a 90 min boil! Anyway, went for xmas drinks to a friends tonight and tried 

#12 SHMICKS RASPBERRY SISSYWEIZEN
Mate, not too much I can say about this one really, as I didnt take notes. My friends girlfriend is a german who loves a good hefe, so I shared the bottle with her, and she thought it was excellent. Matter of fact, so did I. It wasnt as pink as I was expecting, but there was definitely a pink hue to it. Banana, clove and raspberry on the nose and palate, the raspberry added a moderate tartness to it, but it was a great, well balanced beer, and the base beer showed through well. Couldnt really fault it, fantastically executed beer, in a unusual style that could have been SO easy to screw up.
Well done mate, very impressed.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (26/12/08)

Trent said:


> I am yet to try my contribution, but I thought I would just say that it has been in the bottle for over a month now, so the hops are probably on their way out - I would drink #18 AIPA sooner rather than later.
> trent


I read this as a "never fresher than now" message, so I tucked in tonight.
I like the balance. It reminds me of an English IPA, rather than an over-hopped and/or unbalanced American version.
I believe that it tastes better as it warms, too.

Very enjoyable, balanced and hoppy with great malt/sweetness balance.
I tip my hat to you, and I know you respect that. This has potential BoS all over it, IMO.

Thanks for sharing. Tip my beer down the sink. I'll try another beer soon, and I owe you all one. It's been a rough patch.
The appropriate saying is " If you don't have the time to make a great beer, you wont." shoot me. I'm hoping for better in 2009.

Les-O


----------



## Offline (28/12/08)

7. Balconybrewer Witbier

22/12/08 I really enjoyed this beer, reminded me of the few commercial examples I have tried. I even had the last few mouthfuls with some mango I had with dinner. I will have to brew a witbier some time.

Thanks Bb


----------



## Offline (28/12/08)

18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.

22/12/08 Slightly cloudy deep amber colour with a lasting head. It definitely is malty for an AIPA, but is well balanced with American hops and hides the alcohol content well. A very drinkable beer, so much so I shared the second bottle of I had with family on Christmas.

Cheers Trent


----------



## Offline (28/12/08)

20. BigFridge - Klsch, bottled 13.12.08 OG 1.047 BG 1.012 4.6% ABV 26IBU Wyeast 2565 

23/12/08 I drank this one at a BBQ, I didnt know whose or what style it was (I only had 2 cold in the fridge so I grabbed them on the way out the door). Being a bbq I didnt take any notes, and not knowing what style either I was at a loss. So I just had to enjoy this beer as is, 

Cheers BigFridge


----------



## Offline (28/12/08)

2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit, it's a bit under attenuated and I'd hate for someone to get an exploder

23/12/08 Beautiful deep, deep, ruby colour that is crystal clear. Carbonation is medium and tan head didnt hang around long, this could just be because I jumped the gun a little with drinking this one (but I have 2 so I will see how it ages). 
Low hop and roast malt aroma. Flavour initially reminded me of sour cherries that but finishes with a low roast flavour. 

Thanks Schooey


----------



## Offline (28/12/08)

4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)

25/12/08 Another BBQ beer for me, so no notes taken. And I didnt know what style it was either. From memory it was extremely dark in colour with a lasting tan head. I got some fruity esters (cherries among others, but this could just be me I seem to be smelling or tasting cherries in a lot of peoples beers). Big body that finished dry from memory.

Thanks Lee


----------



## Offline (28/12/08)

9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.

27/12/08 Dark brown in colour, cloudy, with a light coloured head that lasts for the whole glass, has a fair bit of flavour and aroma for a mild. Initially I got a hint of apples that disappeared quickly on the pallet and vanished completely once the beer had warmed a little. I will keep the second bottle for later to see how it matures.

thanks Rurik


----------



## Offline (28/12/08)

1.	n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.

27/12/08 Beautiful ruby colour with a creamy light tan head that does not make it to the end of the glass or maybe I just drink too slow. The alcohol comes through in the aroma and taste, not too over powering but very noticeable. Low hop aroma and hop taste with medium carbonation. Malt driven, I have not tried any commercial examples of this style so it looks like more homework for me. I probably should have left this beer for a while given its style, % and date of bottling. 

Thanks n00ch

Edit: Don’t drive/post straight after this one


----------



## Offline (28/12/08)

Im away for the next week or so in sort of a beer and internet dead spot but I cant wait to get back and try some more of this years case swap, so far they have all been great beers.


----------



## leeboy (28/12/08)

11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08

Poured a perfect deep copper with brilliant clarity and great carbonation and head.

Smelt of grainy caramel with a hint of roast in the background. Good clean taste of a easy drinker.

In the mouth tasted bigger than i anticipated. Got a fair bit of caramel and tasted stronger than a mild should be. Had a boozyness to it, which was either the beer or my afternoon working in the hot sun. Not sure... Great beer non the less. Would of definately got another glass if it was there ready. 

I found this beer to be very pleasent and as previous comments raise the issue of.. I'd judge it poorly if entered in a comp as a mild. But if i was judging it just on taste. I really liked it.

Thanks heaps for the beer. Could of used a second longneck of this one.
Lee


----------



## Brewman_ (29/12/08)

#7 Witbier.
Tried BB's Witbier, First one as have no chance to get near my beer fridge.

I'll keep it simple as I don't yet fully understand the different styles and their associated flavours.

I liked it. It poured nicely - pale straw with a cloudiness and a 5 - 10mm white creamy head that remained for the entire glass. Easy to drink and had an "interesting" flavour at the finish, that I can't really explain, which I liked. I have previously tasted a similar finish in other beers I have made and not liked - but that was many years ago. I'll put that down to appreciating better beer.

Thanks for sharing. Might give a Witbier a go myself.
FNL


----------



## leeboy (30/12/08)

2. Schooey - Schwarzbier 

This poured perfectly. Great dark beer with ruby highlights, great carbonation and great clarity.

Smells of sweet malts, a little bit of background chocolate aroma from the roast malts and a little bit of biscuity character in there just for good measure... Is there some darker crystal in there also? Wouldn't of expected it but I'm getting sweetness and biscuity there? Let me know anyway.

Light and clean in the mouth with a not too astringent dark malt profile. Refreshing and flavourfilled. Great dark chocolate in mouth plavour also. Good balance here because although hops are detectable they aren't that in your face. So great for style. The more you drink of this the more I'm thinking my first q. about dark crystal malts is ridiculous and it is probably just a fair bit of munich in there. What FG did this end at because it tastes like there is a bit of residual there.

Very nice beer on a hot night. 

Thanks Tony liked this one... Good quality case swap. I'll call it. Probably 1/3 through my beers. Best swap yet!


----------



## schooey (30/12/08)

You're pretty spot on, Lee. This one still had about 8 points left to drop for my target FG when I was forced to bottle it for the swap. Soooooo... I guess this is a note for everyone else, if Lee says the carbing is right, it's time to get this one in the fridge in case the residual sugars keep fermenting in the bottle and make for gushers... 

*READ: FRIDGE IT NOW*

I can't quite recall the recipe, Lee, but I'll dig it up and post it in the dB when I get a chance. Thanks for the quality feedback, mate, much appreciated.


----------



## leeboy (31/12/08)

Good call tony, carb is perfect so fridge is a great option. Sounds like maybe it didn't get all the way down. So that mild sweetness could just be some unfermeneted pilsner malt?
Still a nice beer though. It hit the spot lastnight


----------



## shmick (31/12/08)

G'day HAGgers

I messed up my previous post for Michael Mosely's Hefeweizen as I mangled the numbering on my list.
Sorry MM - I deleted the post anyway and will report back when I get to yours.

*Punter's Choc Porter* - At the end of a long brew day I really enjoyed this one. A touch darker than expected, moderate roasted flavours, initially sweet and fruity but finished nice and dry. It had a slightly slick, medium bodied mouthfeel and background choc malt flavour which reminded me a little of an oatmeal stout. Very smooth and well recieved. Thanks Punter.
*
Head's Dusseldorf Altbier* - Pretty close to style I thought. Great colour and carbonation was spot on. Was a little peppery tang from the hops I expect (Tetnang?) but had a good malt backbone. My only concern was a little sweetness in the finish which would disappear with the traditional cold conditioning. Give it a while CCing and think it would be pretty good. Thanks Head.

Cheers & Happy New Year to all


----------



## goatherder (31/12/08)

I've just finished Schmick's Sissyweizen. Great drinking summer beer. The raspberry gave a pink hue and a good dose of flavour. I love the tartness it gives the beer. Underneath the raspberry, I thought the beer was very well constructed with good balance between bitter and sweet and between phenol and ester. There was plenty of bready wheat flavour to go round too. I detected a touch of solvent (acetone) as the beer warmed up. Can I ask what yeast you used and at what temp? I'm a novice hefe brewer and keen to understand more about how ferment temp affects the ester profile.

I cracked a bottle of mine tonight. It's ready to drink. I'll break with the convention and not review it. It was an experimental brew and I don't want to influence perceptions.


----------



## Weizguy (31/12/08)

I drank the Sissyweizen the other night.
Great name . Great label. Nice beer.
Very well integrated fruit. As good a weizen as most of mine, and better than some.
Classic Weizen flavours of balanced banana and cloves, with a slight fruity sweetness and raspberry taste, without a tartness or twang. You could enter this in a comp as a fruit beer and do quite well, remembering to state that the underlying style is hefeweizen.

I got back from the Newcastle Harbour fireworks at about 10:30 tonight and was keen to drink my Arrogant Bastard, rescued from the US by Bigfridge. First I side-tracked myself with the Schwarz from Schooey.
Use the Schwartz, Luke, I'm thinking.
Now you must know that I judged Doc's Schwarzbier as BoS at the NSW State comp this year. It's still 2008 innit?

The beer poured with a thick head of dense foam, which lasted throughout the tasting. Nice start, but...
Tony, I got a roasty aroma and some nuttiness too in the aroma. The flavour was nice and clean (as it should be), although the roast was too much for me, and covered the sweetness others tasted, and I didn't get the hop flavour either. I got a nice dry finish with a mild astringency (which is out of place in this style), at the expense of any malt or vanilla aftertaste. I'd suggest that you back off on the roast character and see what else prevails/ dominates.
Overall, I nice beer which I was intrigued by, and enjoyed the lot. I think I took a bit long with this beer tasting, but that was to ensure that I hadn't deliberately missed flavours that others found.
Overall, I see this as a very drinkable beer which is juuuust off the style.


----------



## schooey (1/1/09)

Cheers for the feedback, Les. I'm going to taste one from the bottle tonight and see what I find alongside the feedback thats been given. I'm pretty happy with this for a first attempt though...

_"When I get home, I'm gonna have to give all my XXXX Gold to my son in law and go buy some good beer"_ - A quote last night from schooey's older brother who drank schooey's Devil's Tail APA all day on Christmas Day and this Schwarz all night last night from the keg..... I'm wrapped, my first convert


----------



## schooey (1/1/09)

25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.

First beer of the swap for me, and I was lucky enough to be able to share it with my brother who is staying with us at the moment. I chilled the bottle in the fridge down to about 6C and it opened with a significant Chsssh. I probably should have fridged this one a little earlier than today, but it was still ok, no signs of gushing from the bottle, very well behaved.

First on the nose I got the cascade hit, pine and fruits and citrus aromas followed by light hints of malt in the background. I didnt get any diacetyl, the aroma was very clean. First sip I get a big carbonic bite and I kinda kick myself for not letting it sit in the fridge for a few days, but the flavour on the tongue is well balanced malt and cascade, very clean and not overpowering. I taste that subtle piney flavour along with hints of lemon and maybe melon, hard to tell, but the maltiness is there to keep them in check. As I let it warm in the glass a little the carbonic bite fades and I settle into an excellent session beer, great flavour and excellent balance all packed in a 4.4% beer

Great job, well done fellas, I'll be brewing this one for the next time I need a 50L batch of session beer for the masses. Thanks...


----------



## goatherder (1/1/09)

I also had no 25 tonight. Alas, I have no detailed review notes - I just enjoyed it with curry over dinner. It was a magic beer however, wonderfully flavourful and balanced. The carb was a bit over the top, it was a tough beer to pour. First class beer thanks guys.


----------



## loftboy (2/1/09)

schooey said:


> 25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.
> 
> Great job, well done fellas, I'll be brewing this one for the next time I need a 50L batch of session beer for the masses. Thanks...



Tony,

Greetings from sunny Port Macquarie.  

Glad you enjoyed it. I've put the recipe here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=657

Next time I brew it, I may mash it a touch cooler to get it to finish a little drier & lighten the body a bit. Then again, based on the feedback so far, I may just leave it alone & go with the same recipe. Decisions Decisions.

Cheers & Beers,

Dave.


----------



## loftboy (2/1/09)

goatherder said:


> I also had no 25 tonight. Alas, I have no detailed review notes - I just enjoyed it with curry over dinner. It was a magic beer however, wonderfully flavourful and balanced. The carb was a bit over the top, it was a tough beer to pour. First class beer thanks guys.



Scott,

Point taken on the over carbing. Hopefully those that haven't drunk it yet don't end up with bottle bombs. Looking foward to trying your Dunkel when I get get back from hols.

Dave.


----------



## leeboy (3/1/09)

12 Shmick - Raspberry sissyweizen

Shared this one with friends lastnight.

Poured a pale pinky colour. Seems that this beer seperates quite a lot. The first 1/3 of the bottle got a great crystal clear pour with brilliant pink colour. My glass got murkier with a little pink and then the last was very yeasty. This beer would benefit from filtering for asthetics.

I got a lot of bannana and cloves with a hint of bubblegum of mine with a little raspberry in the background. Intrestingly the first poured of this bottle smelt a lot more raspberry and tasted more of it also,

Drank well a mildly tart raspberry hefe is a good description. Get all of those great hefe esters through of bannana and bubblegum and clove but then there is something else. This style of beer isn't one I'd have a session on but it was great to try it. Thanks for the very esoteric beer Schmick. It is always a pleasure drinking your beers. Always well crafted and a cool label to look at also! Thanks mate!!

Just as a comment I reckon this beer could have real chick appeal if it were filtered and finished a little dryier. Maybe some adjuct use wouldn't hurt. Colour could also be added to make it a little more asthetically raspberry.

Thanks!


----------



## n00ch (3/1/09)

Sat down to watch the cricket this afternoon and finally got a chance to get into some of the swap beers.

First off I had Trent's AIPA:

Pours a muddy amber colour with a nice off white head that lasted the entire glass, perfect carbonation. Has a really nice fresh citrus/piney/floral aroma, smells great!
The citrus hops really come through again in the flavour providing a nice (still dominant) hop flavour/bitterness this style requires. As others have said I think the body is a little to full for style but is a fantastic beer all the same. Finish is malty but the hop bitterness/flavour lingers on nicely.

I really enjoyed this beer, thanks Trent. 

Well 1 down and its a good one, can't wait to try to rest. Why I had a AIPA before some of the less aggressive beers today is beyond me.... Went well with chilli prawns though!

Cheers


----------



## Trent (4/1/09)

#19 Fingolfin's Witbier
Pours a beautiful cloudy pale gold, with a dense white head that disspated quickly, most likely due to less than optimal glassware...
Wheaty aroma, with a definite tartness (great for style) and more a lemony citrus aroma rather than the traditional orange peel and coriander - granted, my nose isnt very good at the moment (ever?).
Taste is nice and wheaty, lemony, moderate bitterness, and finishes nice and dry and tart, just how I like em. I could only suggest to add a bit more orange/coriander at flame out, but I just realised it has been in the bottle a month, which is longer than I usually leave any witbier I brewed, so apologies there.
Overall, it is a great tasting beer, no obvious faults and just what I needed after a long day of doing nothing (and getting my starter ready for tomorrows brewday).
Thanks alot for sharing, very nice beer.
All the best
Trent


----------



## leeboy (4/1/09)

18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6%

This one poured perfectly, Great carbonation and a head that stuck throughout. Colour was darker than I expected but upon reviewing the spec 15 is the high end of style guidelines which is is within. Clarity isn't amazing.

Smells of delicious US hops. I got a lot of pine resins coming through. And of course citrus. Smell great malt character in there which is bordering to a bread like richness.

Tastes no where near as hoppy as i was expecting. tastes fresh and clean but doesn't have that hop emphasis that I was expecting and indeed all the commerical examples I've been having lately do. 

Don't get me wrong this is a very nice beer. Has a lovely warmth to it from the higher alcohol%. This beer has great balance between malt v hops like you would expect in a APA, tastes very well crafted. I haven't had a AIPA in ages with that much kilned malts in there so it was lovely to get back to these styled AIPA's. Had mainly dog fish head styled super pale AIPA.

Thanks for the beer trent I found this beer well rounded and one that had a certain alure to it with the complex and rich malt presence. Very nice and again well made!
Thanks


----------



## loftboy (5/1/09)

Some catch-up reviews;

*1. n00ch - Doppelbock*
Clear dark amber appearance. Low to medium carbonation. Flavour profile is dominant a roasty/chocolatey. Nice malt body. Low-medium hop bitterness. No fussel (hot solventy) alcohol flavour. Hides the 9% ABV very well, to the point that you don't realise how much punch it has, until you try to stand up after drinking the whole bottle !. Well done Mitch.

*4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter*
Dark brown appearance. Medium carbonation with very fine champagne-like bubbles. Wonderful creamy tan head that laces the glass & lasts the whole way - almost Guiness like. Great balance between malt sweetness & hop bitterness. Chololate, roasty & sligtly dusty aftertaste. Very well made beer. Thanks Lee.

*9. Rurik - Mild*
I'm not sure what to make of this one. On opening & pouring it was all looking like a great mild. However, there was a strong acrid burnt flavour to it, that I just couldn't get past. I've only had a couple of Mild's, so I'm not sure if this example is within the style guidelines or not. Like I said everything was shaping up to be a great beer - carbonation, colour & head, but I just couldn't get past the burn taste. Ben, I hope it was just me, but thanks for your efforts anyway.

*18. Trent - AIPA*
Trent, what can I say, except that you have never turned out a dud in the case swaps & this was no exception. I can't really add much to what the others have already said, other than I wished that I have had tried it earlier to get some of the hop freshness. Well Done.

*24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager*
Light clear golden colour. Subtle hop aroma. Good carbonation & head retention. Lovely lager for a hot summers day. Taste-wise, it almost had a touch of a Wit about it. The only thing I could fault with it, was an ever so slightly "meaty" taste, almost like spag bol. This seemed to dissapear as the bottle warmed up. Well done.


----------



## shmick (6/1/09)

Thanks for the kind reviews.
I like to enter something a little different for the swaps and I'm glad it has been well recieved so far.

It is interesting to note the layering effect. I hadn't noticed it except for the bright pink trub in the bottom of the bottle after I'd finished and figured something must have dropped out.

I like to keep my hefe's simple - 50/50 pils/wheat malt, mash for light body with a 45 - 50 degC 20 min step on the way to keep the body on the light side. Bitter to 12 - 15 IBU with a subtle higher alpha German hop (Perle).
I don't bother with aeration, just pitch and ferment at 17 degC with WY3068, 2 wks in the primary then straight to keg or prime & bottle.

I know there are a lot of other ideas on the subject but this is what I like, it works for me and everybody else can go spit.
That being said, I have actually tried several other high/low temp, pitch at X ferment at Y banana/clove blah blah blah schemes but keep coming back to pitch and ferment cool (17 - 18 degC). This is only my view so don't let it effect what ever you have planned - unless you try a few different things and come to your own conclusions you will never be satisfied.

Enough of the rant, back to the reviews:

*Schooey’s Schwartzbier* – My bottle was a little undercarbed but not by much. This was a nice dark lager that was very Moorish. A touch dark and a little too roasty for style maybe but very drinkable. Very enjoyable.

*The Ol’ Boozeroony’s Amber Ale* - Complex malt packed ale with a good dose of POR (?). Sultanas, pears and sweet fruit esters in the aroma. Well balanced smooth bitterness with a malty finish. Most enjoyable – I’d go another bottle if it was in the fridge. Thanks OB.

*Offline’s Wild Mild* – Initial taste was a little prickly but improved greatly after putting the glass aside for 20 mins to warm and de-carb. Very clear & smooth. Absolutely loved the dark fruity brown malt and dryish finish. Very easy drinking as it should be. Style guidelines state up to 4.5% ABV and with the smooth flavours and restrained bitterness I thought this wasn’t far out of style. Yet another great beer I’d be happy to have a few more of.


----------



## SJW (7/1/09)

HOLY CRAP, I tasted Marks Dark Wheat Double Bock yesterday. It was warm, still conditioning and 10am and it was bloody sensational. Now I wish I got in on the swap. Now all we need to do is extract the recipe out of him. I suddgest we raid the shop, stuff his grapes in a mill and threaten to turn it on.........or I could just ask him for the recipe. 
Its a great drop.

Steve


----------



## Offline (7/1/09)

12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)

Congratulations Shmick, I cant add much to what has already been said about you contribution except it is the first beer that my wife has liked/drank in the 16 years we have been together. She has smelt many, sampled a few but never liked one. 
I have told her before that she might like the mangoweizen at the Lowenbrau next time we are in Sydney, but she might actually try it now.


----------



## loftboy (8/1/09)

*5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat *

Nice light golden colour, with a slight haze. Pours with a largish head that settles down quickly. Medium to high carbonation. Citrus aroma & fairly tart/lemony on the tounge. Some lingering bitterness, but I can't really taste any of the Amarillo. Nice balance between malt body & bitterness.

Overall, a nice tart beer for a hot day. Thanks Les.

Dave.

PS. Les, is this supposed to be a blonde or a wheatie ?. To my palette, it seems more of a blonde.


----------



## [email protected] (8/1/09)

Been pretty slack on the review front so here is some catch up.

2. Schooey - Schwarzbier 
Poured to a nice light brown head with great roasted aroma's. Great balance that made me finish it very swiftly. Well done.

4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
I did drink it mid december and what another great beer from Lee. Drank it a little on the warm side and I'm glad I did. The aroma was sensational and I think I spent more time smelling than drinking. I'd love to brew this one for winter.

6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale 
Pretty much as I planned. A 'not too offensive' amber with a cascade nose. Oh no, I'm brewing boring beers at home as well as work... :huh: 


9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.
Have to agree with loftboy on this one. I even opened the 2nd bottle but the result was the same.

10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock 
On hold til mid-year

12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
Was contemplating putting the wifes skirt on to get in the mood for this one but opted aganst it. (I kept the heals on though  Good colour with a nice fruity balance. Having a good Hefe as a base shone through

18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
What more can you say. The quality of Trents beers never disappoints.

20. BigFridge - Klsch
Gusher... Opened the bottle, wife interupted, beer all over the kitchen. What was left was rather tasty though. No signs of infection or anything. 

23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
Shared this one with the neighbour who absolutely loved it. (as did I) Very well made with a good balance. 

24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
Very good beer. Nice and clean with a crisp finish. I went to poor my second glass and realised I'd finished the bottle. disappointed it was all gone. 

25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05. 
Never had SNPA before but I don't care. Just keep feeding me this. 

Sorry all reviews where short but i'm in the middle of work.

Thanks to all for their efforts

Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Trent (9/1/09)

Gday
I have been a little slack on keeping notes the last few days, but as the beers have all been very good, there is no need to attempt to give suspect advice, so I just enjoyed em for what they were

#25 Loftboy/MAurice Oz
Very pleasant, easy to drink beer, well made, an dno real faults that I could pick up. Not quite as hoppy as the real SNPA, but it was a very good beer, that I really enjoyed drinking. Thanks.

#2 Schooeys schwarzbier - 
Pretty much black in colour, thick tan head, almost looked like a stout! The beer itself tasted maybe a TOUCH sweet due to the under attenuation schooey had warned us about, but the carbonation was spot on. The only complaint was as a schwarzbier, there may have been a touch too much roastiness (for style) but it was a very enjoyable, well made ber that I was very happy to drink. Well balanced. Maybe next time, to complexify it a little, add some more munich? That is the only thing I would do to an otherwise excellent beer.

#20 Bigfridge's Kolsch
Quite dark for a Kolsch, but I knew that it was supposed to be, it looked great, and had a really strong toasty component on the nose, and in the flavour. I guess technically, it is out of style for a kolsch, but I really enjoyed it, well brewed, no faults, and mine had great carbonation, wasnt a gusher (from memory)

#23 Harry B's Mild APA
Had this one last night, and I have to say it was excellent. Looked great, and had the slightest haze to it. Only thing was, the head retention was not so great - in a clean glass, it dissipated after about 10 seconds and never came back, even in the second glass. Lived up to its name as a mild APA, though, it had flavour, but not over the top, no faults, just a hideously drinkable beer that was all gone before I knew it. Excellent beer, thanks for sharing. It actually gave me a taste for more beer (always a good sign in a beer) so I went and opened...

#6 The Ol' Boozeroony's bastardized Amber
Mate, this beer looked the part, a lovely deep amber colour, crystal clear right to the bottom of the bottle, smelled sensational, caramel, nuts, biscuit you could even say. There was a hint of citrus on the nose, I guessed from a small amount of american hops, and you just confirmed it for me with you post from last night. Heaps of flavour, but all well balanced and blended in together, nothing I could really fault on this beer either, except that you should not be allowed to brew innofensive beers in 2 places! This beer was excellent, one of my favourites so far.

This case swap has been great, all the beers so far have been fantastic, if I could brew this many good beers, I could die a happy man....
Trent


----------



## schooey (9/1/09)

18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.

Mayyyyyyyyte!!

Have had a fun arvo in the shed playing 'lets build a brewery' and was looking for some therapy after some plumbing didn't quite go to plan. I'd popped this one in the fridge to go with a curry tonight and thought stuffit... I'm drinkin' it...

Opened with a healthy phsssst and poured lovely into a chilled ribbed pint glass, a perfect creamy white, persistent head on top. Almost medium amber in colour and quite hazy from the hop additions I'm thinking. Stuck my nose in and it got smacked back with a nostril fullof piney, almost earthy hoppiness. Second sniff and I could pick up some citrus in the background; lemons and something almost like orange zest? I only got slight malt aromas behind the hops.

Had a sip and was surprised at how well balanced this beer was , not what I expected from the aroma. Big malty backbone screams through to balance out the hops, I get a end crust bready flavour (if that makes any sense) and its soon flooded with the hops coming through, very creamy mouthfeel and a long long lingering finish.

It might not be quite to style, but bloody hell that's a good beer after a bit of toil. Thanks mate, stellar effort!


----------



## leeboy (9/1/09)

5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat 

Well I know you are a awesome brewer les and as you know I have had many many of your beers, all amazing thus far, this one however just didn't float my boat. 

Poured beautifully with great clairty carbonation and was a beautiful straw colour.

Smelt sweet with some great fruity esters, slightly oxidised smell?? Definately a fair wheat presence in this one. I read the blonde ale and it said up to 25% is appropriate for style. I'd be guessing this has a fair bit more than the 25%. Tastes of bready malts and fills the mouth with flavour. Still slightly less attenuated than I would of liked to make this sessionable. I may be shooting off base with this critique and I'm worried about it because I really respect you as a brewer. Plus this is a style that I have only made once before and have only had one commercial example.

Anyway enough said. Some minor faults in this beer (I think) but I still got through the longy. Thanks les
Lee


----------



## goatherder (9/1/09)

I've had a couple in the last week or so:

7 - Balconybrewer's Wit - lovely beer. From memory, I drank it after a couple of hours in the sun mowing the lawn. Perfect refreshment. The classic wit characteristics were present and not over the top. There was a great wheat flavour, with a touch of tartness. Exceptionally drinkable, this was a very nice drop.

20 - Bigfridge's Kolsch - after a tussle getting it into the glass, this one turned out pretty damned good. As someone mentioned previously, a little dark for style but my style hat is firmly on the hat rack for this case. There was a cheeky hop profile, ably supported by the vigorous carbonation, with a hint of ale esters for good measure. The malt was big and round, filling out the mouth and complementing the hops. I really liked the colour - I had it in traditional nsw schooner glass which showed it as almost orange in the centre surrounded by retreating shades of dark gold. Lovely drinking thanks Dave, just keep better count of the teaspoons of dextrose next time...

5 - Les's blonde thing - Very pale, lovely amarillo nose. Nice smack of tartness in the flavour, very refreshing and easy drinking. I couldn't find much wrong with it Les, I enjoyed every drop.


----------



## Weizguy (9/1/09)

leeboy said:


> 5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat
> 
> Well I know you are a awesome brewer les and as you know I have had many many of your beers, all amazing thus far, this one however just didn't float my boat.
> 
> ...


You guys have been too kind to my beer. It's definitely meant to be an American wheat with no blonde influence (although I do like a blonde...but I won't name her here :lol: ). I believe the beer is a bit acetic , and the attenuation...I measured 90+% apparent attenuation, so it must be residual sweetness from the Weyermann Carafoam.
I plan to brew this one again for you guys. Maybe a keg for the next swap? I'd like to show you how this baby can shine.
It's a fruity, hoppy Summer guzzler when fresh, and this one is obviously not.
Give it a taste and toss it down the sink if it doesn't appeal to you. I won't be upset if you respect your tongue that much.

Ok, so I drank Scott's Dunkel a couple of night's ago. It wasn't fantastic, but it was very good. Style hat on the rack, I think this would suit a maltier profile. Maybe decrease the hops or add more Munich (Munich II, perhaps?). That might make it more of a Bohemian dunkel then, so maybe that's what I was hoping for.
Quite balanced and easy drinking. Just about the right amount of dark malt for the choc flavours. Have you made this with the WLP833 (Ayinger - Jamil's fave for the style)?? Maybe that's the profile I was hoping for. Don't want to sound like I was complaining. Drinkability factor of 8.5 or higher. It was gone before I realised. Send a Magnum next time, or a Jeroboam or a Nebuchadnezzar. Have you posted the recipe?
Quite a few surprisingly good brews from this swap (my effort notwithstanding). Go, the Hunter boys and gals.
Les out


----------



## Trent (10/1/09)

#24 fear_n_loath's Euro Lager
First up, may I please be a little critical and say that the bottle I got had a recycled Carlton Cold lid on top. Now, while I am all for recycling shit, new caps are only 2c each, and over the course of 30 longnecks (that probably cost a dollar or more each), if you lose just one bottle to infection or not carbonated or whatever, due to using old caps, then you have lost money. Seriously, a fresh cap for each beer is pretty cheap insurance.
Now, just let me step down off this high horse, and review the beer.
Pours a slightly hazy mid gold colour, and shows no signs of my doomsday flat/infected beer prophecy, with a dense mousse-like white head. Sweet malt on the nose, and some fruitiness, kinda citrus-like. Sweet malt, with a little oxidation (possibly), medium-high bitterness, some hops and some fruitiness - quite pleasant. I would have to say that it is probably a little darker and fuller bodied than I would expect from a Euro lager, but that is just how I like a beer (and probably a large part of the reason I dont choose to drink Euro lagers!), and I have to say that this was a well brewed, enjoyable beer. Carbonation level is high, just like it should be in a lager, and the head takes a fair while to dissipate. No real faults that I can pick, it is a very enjoyable, easy drinking lager, that is infinitely better than any of my attempts at lager brewing! Well done, and thanks for sharing.
All the best
Trent
EDIT Spelling the poor blokes name right!


----------



## Weizguy (10/1/09)

The Klsch from the bigfridge was tasted a couple of days ago.

Dave, this reminded me of your blonde ale wort pack. As Trent presaged , I also got a strong toasty component. My bottle had quite a bit of foam. That meant the beer was warmer by the time I sampled it, after the head settled. Not gushing from the bottle, mind you, just foamy when poured. The colour was perfect, as I poured and drank it in a dark room, while watching the telly. :lol: 
It may have been a little bitter for the style, but putting that aside, it was a drinkable clean ale and a respectable "house beer".

Tonight I'm on a (non-case swap) Berliner, and maybe a Wit from another swap.

Has anyone heard from Tony, since his "Chilli BBQ"? Any word ?(edit for unfinished post)


----------



## Brewman_ (11/1/09)

Hi Trent,
Glad you enjoyed the beer.
I have to cleer something up right now. All of the bottles in the swap have lids with Carlton Cold embossed on them. The reason is my bother got the lids from MHBS, That is M for Macarthur, not "Mark". He has since stopped home brewing so I took the lids among other things.
Shit with all of the sanitation we go through I would never recycle a lid. If I even drop one on the floor I put it in the bin.


----------



## bigfridge (11/1/09)

*Bigfridge Kolsch* - excuses from the brewery.

Hi guys, thanks for the comments about my beer. It makes me pleased to know that like all the rest of the brewers in this swap, I can throw a few ingredients together and make a decent beer. What I can't do is schedule my time !

The beer was brewed at the last moment and bottled when it still had a few points to go. I bottled it with carbonation drops and used half the usual dose. I have had a bottle or two since the swap but they have been in the (big) fridge since a week after the swap to cold condition (and keep the cardonation under control).

I would think that the ones that have been a little exuberant have not seen much fridge time.

The recipe comes from the Kolsch book and was described as a big example of the style. The colour and flavour comes from 10% Carawheat. While I too think that it is a bit dark, it looks similar to the ones shown here.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Trent (11/1/09)

Cool beans, fear_n_loath, I was just a little concerned, and meant no offence. If you throw away a lid that has been dropped on the floor, you are even more anal than I am! It was just that I had never seen commercial lids available for purchase in the home brew shops, so I just assumed (and we all know what happens when we assume) that the lids had been recycled, as that is what I did on my first 2 batches of kit beer! About to put down batch 167 tomorrow, so its been a while since I did that.
Anyway, thanks again for the beer, and thanks for the clarification. 
All the best
Trent


----------



## bigfridge (11/1/09)

I must add my appologies for slackness in providing reviews. But the truth is that I have enjoyed these beers so much that it seemed a shame to put them down and pick up a pen (or keyboard).

Unfortunately I am still pretty busy with work so I have used these case beers as a stress releif at around 4-5 oclock each day. A longy before dinner helped me to relax nicely - pity that they are now all gone. As expected from the supurb HAG brewers I have found the beers to all be well constructed and good examples of their styles.

Like a lot of you, I enjoyed Smick's Sissy - great beer with a great name and a pretty label. It reminded me of a superb beer that I served in Denver last year - Abita Brewery's Purple Haze. With more than 2,000 beers to choose from, people kept coming up saying that they had been told to seek out this beer - it was very popular with the ladies.

The main difference to Mick's was that it had a deeper colour and flavour from the rasbery so see if you could use more fruit next time.

Thanks for the great beers guys.

Dave


----------



## Brewman_ (11/1/09)

Hi Trent,
No offence taken. I must admit I was concerned about using those lids mainly since I don't like that particular commercial beer and did not want to inadvertantly imply the contents of my swap beer were in any way related to Carlton Cold.

You must be a beer lover. I reckon if I thought the lid off a shared bottle was recycled I might not drink the beer. Did not hold you back though.

Thanks for the feed back. Planning to try your bottle today.

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## Trent (11/1/09)

#5 Les's American Wheat
Les, I am afraid that I have to concur with you. There is a great american wheat hiding in here, but there is a definite low-level acidity in there, I would have said lactic, but it was a bit too "sharp" for that. You called acetic, and I will stick with you. Beer looked bloody sensational, though, and I look forward to the re-brewed version.




#13 Goatherder's Munich Dunkel
Lovely clear dark copper in colour, looks bloody sensational. Plenty of munich type breadiness and toastiness on the nose, and this translates into the flavour. Very drinkable beer, and that is nothing less than I expect from you, Scott. Clean, well made, no flaws and very drinkable - I can see why you are constantly winning or placing in comps on local, state and national levels. 
If I may offer a little criticism, it is that the beer itself has a little too much bitterness (for style). Again, like Les, I would like to see some more malt tin the finish, I think that the bitterness is a little too dominant, drying the finish out more than the aroma suggested. I may be a little pedantic here, but I recall the ones I drank in bavaria had a little less bitterness (though I was probably too drunk the whole time to have known my arsehole from my elbow!) I reckon about 5 IBU less oughta do it, but you are a very good brewer, and will probably have a better idea of what to do. 
Either way, its a very good beer, and I am glad that I have 2 bottles of the stuff.
All the best
Trent


----------



## m_peve (13/1/09)

5. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05. 

No notes for this one. I drank this after my first day back at work from holidays. Suffice to say, it was the one bright light in a pretty awful day. 
Thanks Loftboy and MauriceOz.

Pete


----------



## m_peve (13/1/09)

14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
Also an after work special. So for no detailed review. Wonderfully clear with a head that dissipated reasonably quickly. Light and refreshing and well balanced, I enjoyed it immensely. 
Thanks heaps Dave

Pete


----------



## Brewman_ (13/1/09)

Thanks for the feed back.

I was hoping to swap a drinkable beer, so far so good, although I was concerned the beer may have over carb'd.

Some feed back.

#11 Offline Wild Mild.
Poured very dark copper red, not cloudy at all. Nice tan creamy head.

This beer reminded me of a Stout? That might just be my lack of knowledge? I enjoyed it and this is the reason I wanted to be part of the swap - to try some different styles. Thanks for sharing.


#18 Trent AIPA
Poured this beer cold 1 Deg.C, I think too cold. It poured a dark copper with a nice dense tan head and a little cloudy. 

Initially very little aroma, but after left for a few minutes to warm up, there was a nice hop aroma. Not sure about how this compares to style but it tasted excellent and got better as it warmed up with the aroma and taste working well together.
I really liked this beer, it is similar to some I have made myself but this was much more hoppy and heaps better - very nice beer - ACE. I can take some points for improvement in my beers from this one.


#25 Lotfboy/Maurice.
Poured with a massive head first off. Tried again with a wet clean glass and poured OK dark amber with very high carbonation even though had been in the fridge for a week. Nice aroma of hops and malt. Taste is good with a nice finish. I liked this beer, easy drinking very enjoyable, could have had another one of these. Thanks for sharing this one.

Fear_N_Loath.


----------



## loftboy (14/1/09)

*6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale*

After sweating it out all day in the shed, this little puppy was just the thing to cool me down. I can't add much to what has been already said, other that I can't fault it. Well balanced, lovely colour, fluffy long lasting head & great aroma - you can't ask for more than that ! :chug: 

Great work Geoff.

P.S. Care to share the recipe with the rest of us ?


----------



## [email protected] (15/1/09)

loftboy said:


> *6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale*
> 
> 
> P.S. Care to share the recipe with the rest of us ?



Thanks for the comments boys and girls. I only have 2 bottles of it left so it's been going down nicely here too. Here's the vitals...

JW Pale Malt 75%
JW Crystal 17%
Sugar 8% (that's the commercial side coming out in me...)
EK Goldings 60min boil to 27IBU (I used 160g for a 70lt batch)
Cascage at flame out (80g for a 70lt batch)
Safale S-04

Mashed at 65-66 for 60 min
Boil 60min

Pm me if any other details are needed.

Cheers


----------



## loftboy (15/1/09)

goatherder said:


> *7 - Balconybrewer's Wit *- lovely beer. From memory, I drank it after a couple of hours in the sun mowing the lawn. Perfect refreshment. The classic wit characteristics were present and not over the top. There was a great wheat flavour, with a touch of tartness. Exceptionally drinkable, this was a very nice drop.
> couldn't find much wrong with it Les, I enjoyed every drop.



+1 On Scott's comments.

Not quite a Hoegaarden, but on a stinking hot day like today, that's not a bad thing. After spending most of the day sweating it out in the shed, I really needed something like this to cool me down.

Well done Balconybrewer, I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## leeboy (19/1/09)

6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale 
This was a great beer. Poured perfectly with fantastic colour and clarity. Great ruby red in colour, which in my opinion if your going to brew an amber make sure it is just like this one.

Looked a million bucks smelt great also. complex malty aromas with toffee and carmael present with a fresh piney resinous cascade lacing.

Full malty body in the mouth with all the more complex malty charater one would expect from the great aroma of this beer. Nice hop balance in this one with a full bodied malt profile that satifies at all levels. I really really liked this one and it definately is still a good summer beer with great sessionability too it. which is an achievement for this style I reckon. Especially with the hot weather we have been getting lately.

Thanks heaps for this one Geoff, it was a top drop mate!!! If I had a 2nd bottle of this one I definately would of enjoyed it straight away.


ALSO anyone that hasn't drank mine the imperial porter, I had one the other night and the complex aroma's are starting to fade a little now I think. So definatley drink soonish. Should get a crap load of dark bitter chocolate and coffee in this one. Definately one to smell as much as drink.

Lee


----------



## goatherder (23/1/09)

Thanks Les and Trent for the kind reviews. Trent, you are spot on. For some reason, quite unknown to me now, I made this one 5 IBUs higher than the previous version. I also missed my target gravity by a good 4 points which didn't help the balance either. Les - I'm keen to give 833 a try, I'll grab some if Wyeast release it as a seasonal again this year. Some more malt character will work but I might have to rely on the yeast to do it - the grist was almost 100% Wey Munich II. Probably explains why I didn't hit my gravity too - I heard on Brewstrong a few episodes ago that Munich II hasn't the DP to effectively self convert.


22 - Michael's Hefe

I must have left this one sit too long - the first glass poured brilliantly clear! I quite like my wheaties like this one - balanced towards the clovey phenolics with some tartness in the flavour. You didn't use WB06 did you? Nicely made beer thanks Michael, very refreshing for a day like today.

24 - fear_n_loath's Lager

I drank this one a week or so back and enjoyed it completely. Great malt profile, great hop profile, clean like a lager should be. Great drinking thanks.


23 - HarryB's APA

Nice looking beer, very pleasant new-world hop aroma with a touch of biscuity malt in the background. Nice malt flavour with good bitterness balancing and a most excellent dry finish. A well crafted an easy drinking beer, perfect for the summer. Thanks for putting it in.


----------



## Weizguy (25/1/09)

goatherder said:


> <abbrev>
> - I'm keen to give 833 a try, I'll grab some if Wyeast release it as a seasonal again this year. Some more malt character will work but I might have to rely on the yeast to do it - the grist was almost 100% Wey Munich II. Probably explains why I didn't hit my gravity too - I heard on Brewstrong a few episodes ago that Munich II hasn't the DP to effectively self convert.
> 
> 
> ...


G'day Scott,

Mark has the Wyeast Hella-Bock in the fridge at the moment, if you want one...? Same as WLP833
IIRC, this yeast adds a great malty flavour, and the WhiteLabs version is Jamil's fave for the Dunkel style.

Review of #22 - Michael's hefe: Malty, citrussy, tart (if a little sour/everso-slightly acetic). A great quaffing bier to take the edge off the chilli I had for dinner tonight. Slightly out of style, but drinkable (and there when I needed it, so what care I for so-called "style"?)
Very pale and cloudy with a zesty lemon/malt aroma. I should have guzzled it right after mowing the yard, as I reckon it's a great beer for that job.

I'll have to back track tomorrow and post reviews for beers I already sampled.

Well done, Michael. just be aware of the tendency of weizen yeast to tend toward acetic flavours if allowed to get too warm (>22C).


----------



## loftboy (28/1/09)

Trent said:


> *#13 Goatherder's Munich Dunkel*
> Lovely clear dark copper in colour, looks bloody sensational. Plenty of munich type breadiness and toastiness on the nose, and this translates into the flavour. Very drinkable beer, and that is nothing less than I expect from you, Scott. Clean, well made, no flaws and very drinkable - I can see why you are constantly winning or placing in comps on local, state and national levels.
> 
> If I may offer a little criticism, it is that the beer itself has a little too much bitterness (for style). Again, like Les, I would like to see some more malt tin the finish, I think that the bitterness is a little too dominant, drying the finish out more than the aroma suggested. I may be a little pedantic here, but I recall the ones I drank in bavaria had a little less bitterness (though I was probably too drunk the whole time to have known my arsehole from my elbow!) I reckon about 5 IBU less oughta do it, but you are a very good brewer, and will probably have a better idea of what to do.
> Either way, its a very good beer, and I am glad that I have 2 bottles of the stuff.



+1 On Trent's comments, except I that I found the bitterness suited the beer very well. The only issue I had with it was a lack of head. It disappeared quickly, but the carbonation was spot on for this style.

Very enjoyable :icon_drool2: - Well done Scott


----------



## m_peve (28/1/09)

2. Schooey - Schwarzbier - Bottled 12-12-08, leave for two weeks to carb and throw in the fridge to condition for a bit

Medium sized head that disappeared quickly though I'm becoming suspicious of this glassware. Very dark with hints of red around the sides of the glass.
Roastiness on the nose with some chocolate faintly detectable.
On tasting I was struck by the flavours of sweet malts with roastiness rounding it nicely. Low bitterness with a medium body. A dry finish left me wanting me.
A great lager thanks !!

Pete


----------



## Trent (30/1/09)

After a long, hot trip away for work, I cracked a case swap beer, but I cannot for the life of me work out what it was - it may have been a ring in. It looked like either a 6, 9, 16 or 19, but it wasnt very easy to tell if that is what it was. It was very pale in colour, so I am thinking it was Fingolfins witbier.
ANYWAY, the reason I think it may have been a ring in, is that the only similariteis it had to a witbier was the colour - it was just like a good berliner - alot of lactic sourness (maybe some bret too?), but not offensive in an "infected" way, it was quite well balanced and intentional tasting. If anybody threw in a berliner with 2 funny squiggles on the lid, then may I say that I enjoyed the beer immensely. It was very lactic, dry, low bitterness, it was just what I needed.
And if it WAS an infected beer, man, I wish my infections turned out that well. Seriously.
If it was your berliner, please own up, I would like to know how you went about it.
All the best
Trent


----------



## m_peve (30/1/09)

1. n00ch - Doppelbock

Poured a very clear, dark reddish brown with a small off-white head that disappeared quickly.
I detected significant maltiness in the aroma and there could have been some smokiness there somewhere (though I am probably mad).
The beer's promised malt accent was fulfilled with heavy malt flavours everywhere. A full bodied. clean tasting beer with some alcohol warming.
A beer to savour. Thanks Nooch!!!

Pete


----------



## m_peve (30/1/09)

4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER or leave for a while)

A catch-up (taken from notes)

A deep black with a thick and creamy tan head ( where did you hide the Nitrogen widget Lee? ) 
Big hop aroma. Pine ?? and floral notes.
Balance is towards the hops, overpowering the malt to a degree. The medium-full body suited the fantastic head on this beer. Alcohol was well hidden. 
All warm and comforting. Perfect for winter, great even on this coolish summer night.
Thanks heaps Lee.

Pete


----------



## m_peve (30/1/09)

9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January.

Another catch-up so it is brief..

Quite a dark brown. Good sized head that lasted. Graininess in the taste and a bitterness/astringency??? that was strong.
I would look to move the balance more toward maltiness and away from the bitterness *but *having said that I prefer sweeter milds.
Thanks for the drop Ben

Pete


----------



## m_peve (30/1/09)

23. HarryB - Mild APA - bottled 12/12/08 - 4.5%ish

I have been slack - yet another catchup
Poured with a thin wispish head that vanished quickly. Golden in colour with a slight haze. 
A hint of hops in the aroma. 
Thin-medium body with a dry finish. The balance leans towards the hops.
Refreshing and great upon a hot day. Thanks Harry

Pete


----------



## HarryB (12/2/09)

2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
---
Hit the nail on the head style-wise with just a hint of smooth roastiness balanced with some sweetness. 
Poured with a nice head - very enjoyable!

4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter 
---
Nice hoppy flavour and aroma with just a hint of chocolate.
Full bodied and nice alcohol. Lovely!

19. Fingolfin - Witbier
---
The first homebrew wit I've had I think and I was very impressed. 
More marshmellow than the bubblegum I sometimes associate with wits. Very nice, mellow aroma. Nice cloudy appearance with a good head.

25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA)
---
Again, this was right on the money style-wise. 
Very enjoyable APA, great colour and head. A touch of biscuity sweetness balanced by the American hops.


----------



## MAUOMBO (12/2/09)

where/when do you guys meet?

i want to get into home brew

im in town

MAUOMBO


----------



## shmick (12/2/09)

Gday HAGgers



I managed to find my long lost random scribblings from the swap so I thought Id post them before all recollection faded.

Still got MHB's to go but I'll be saving that one for a few months yet.




*n00chs Doppelbock* Very smooth. Well aged with some great port/sherry and dark fruit flavours. A creamy finish hides the 9.1% so well and the great ruby colour made it a pleasure to look at as well as drink. Thanks n00ch.



*Les Am blonde wheat* I reckon this one would have been an excellent beer in its day but as suggested it might be getting a little long in the tooth by now with the hop presence starting to fade and a touch of oxidation creeping in. On the upside, it looked great with a big fluffy head, a slight haze and was still holding a well balanced bitterness with a lovely wheat tartness in the finish.




*Balconybrewers Witbier* A nice, easy drinking beer with subdued esters and a slightly sweet finish. Mouthfeel was a little full and I had to hunt for the citrus but the colour, carbonation and long lasting head were great. I was thinking maybe my bottle was a touch under attenuated with a slight slickness that masked the tart finish I looking for. Then again I should just learn to stop and taste thing for what they are. Great beer anyway.



*Ruriks Mild* I didnt take notes on this one as I still have the second bottle to go yet. The first one I tried fairly young and found it a bit astringent maybe from dark grains? I put the other one away to smooth out a bit and will try it later.



*Goatherders Munich Dunkel* Im not sure when I cracked this one but maybe it was a little early. It was undercarbed and the head faded quickly to near flat. However it had a great colour with sweet toast and biscuit malt up front fading to a dry finish with hints of caramel. I would dearly love to get hold of a properly carbed one as I reckon it would do very well in a comp. Thanks GH




*Peves Coriander Porter* This one reminded me a little of a weizenbock with the spices and dark fruit flavours. The head faded pretty quickly but carbonation seemed ok. Overall a nice smooth ale I quite enjoyed with the added bonus of trying to pick the spice mix as you go. Maybe a touch of nutmeg?



*Fingolfins Witbier* Awesome looking beer in a tall glass with a huge long lasting fluffy head. Body was nice and thin with a tart acidic finish. Distinct lemon aftertaste instead of the classic orange and got a little overpowering towards the end but a nice drop on a hot day. Thanks Fingolfin.



*BigFridges Klsch* A bit darker than expected but it is easy to see why Ray Daniels (Designing Great Beers) combines this style with the Alts as there really isnt a great difference between them. Upfront it was a bit fizzy which brought out the peppery hops and toasted/biscuit malt aromas initially but settled into the classic malty dry finish with supporting mild fruit esters. Really enjoyed this one even if you do need a new colour chart.  



*Michael Moselys Hefeweizen* Had fantastic colour, carbonation and aroma but seemed to have a long bitterness that lingered into a lemony/citrus aftertaste I had a little trouble with. Might be just personal preference or maybe I was drinking too slowly. My better half thought it was good but not quite suited to my warped taste buds.



*HarryBs Mild APA* Great hop flavour and aroma. Body was a little thin to support the bitterness but not far off. Very drinkable. Wouldnt mind a few in the fridge for a hot day. Well done.



*Fear_n_loath Euro Lager* Highly carbed with a soapy head that dissipated very quickly to nothing. Little to no hop or malt aroma with a slight but acceptable sulphur from the yeast. Slightly thin body was well balanced with the bitterness. Had a slight meaty/fruity aftertaste I couldnt quite put my finger on but ok.



*Loftboy/MauriceOz APA* I liked this one. A little overcarbed but I started it straight out of the fridge so cant complain. Really nice hop flavour and aroma balanced with a great malt backbone as it warmed. A touch more hop aroma wouldnt go astray but great drinking as it is. Thanks MauriceOz/Loftboy. Really enjoyable.




Cheers,




Shmick


----------



## Offline (12/2/09)

MAUOMBO said:


> where/when do you guys meet?
> 
> i want to get into home brew
> 
> ...



Hi MAUOMBO,

HAG is a fairly informal group, there is no actual reoccurring when or where to speak of. 

If you drop in to Marks Home Brew shop ,18 Maitland Rd, Islington 2296, you will meet at least 1 or 2 HAG members (usually more though). Mark or Ben will steer you in the right direction, with info on HAG get togethers and brewing in general. 

Offy


----------



## Offline (12/2/09)

I got a bit slack with my reviews, because most of the other beers have received better reviews then I could offer (and I agreed with them anyway). 
That said I have found the quality of this swap outstanding. 
Thanks to everyone who participated, and for those who didnt you really missed out.

Off/y


----------



## head (14/2/09)

OK guys. Sorry for my tardiness in replying to this post. Hope I can offer some credible comments here.


Trents-AIPA

Mate, this was a nice beer to drink. Not overly hoppy on the nose and I thought well ballanced with the bitterness/Malt ratio. Nice firm bitterness there but not over the top. The color as has been mentioned was darkish, but I don't think too dark to fall in to what I think the style calls for. Thanks Trent.



Schmick- Sissyweisen

Pours clear with the pink tint. I compare the color to a sparkling Rose'. Even color all the way through with a nice head. Nice beer that was not as tart as I was expecting. I enjoyed this one. The last beer along the lines of this that I tried was a Rasberry wheat beer from the Mad Brewers. After it I opened yours with a little trepidation but I am glad to say they were very different in taste.


Schooey- Schwarzbier

Enjoyable beer. Small head that lasted. Poured clear despite the dark color of the beer. Nice flavor, not overly roasty or bitter. Thankyou for this addition, always nice to try some of the different styles of Schwarzbiers.



Loftboy- American Wheat

A nice pleasant beer to drink. Good Head that lasts well. Clean aroma and taste. Very clear and a beautiful light color. Taste was very clean, slightly grainy in my thoughts. May be the wheat I was tasting but I am not overly familiar with wheat beers. An enjoyable beer to drink. Thanks.



nOOch- Doppelbock

Pours a nice dark color, that is verty clear coming from the bottle. Small head that lasted. Spicy in the aroma. Nice deep flavor that seemed to have a faint spiciness to it. Slight warmth to the beer and a good body. Not over the top with the alcohol warmth though. A good beer for a cold night. Wish I had saved it for tonight.


The Ol' Boozeroney - Amber Ale

Pours nice and clear with a small long lasting head. Good aroma of hops when cold. Nice malty taste also when cold. As it warms the aroma seems to go more malty, and there is something in the flavor of the beer as it warms I cannot put my finger on. Overall a beer that I really liked.



Loftboy/Maurice - Winding Creek APA.

Good aroma and Clarity. Head builds quite high to start, but dies down to a smaller head that lasts. Not overly assertive in bitterness, or aroma. Just hangs back without being a showoff. An enjoyable beer.



Thanks guys. Sorry for my lack of descriptives. I have really enjoyed the beers so far. I have tried a couple more than what I have written on here, but cannot find any notes to provide comments. 


Cheers,
Head


----------



## fingolfin (22/5/09)

MHB, just had your beer, well done, can I have a case of it.


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/09)

fingolfin said:


> MHB, just had your beer, well done, can I have a case of it.


uh uh. Sorry, Buddy. I'll have you know that I reserved the first case, when he makes the next double batch.
MHB may wish to let know to get back in line and he may also choose to let you how many are ahead of you.
I tasted one at Schooey's on the night b4 the AHB Sydney pub crawl.
I encourage people to attend, or do we have enough good pubs in Newie if we wanted to stage one of our own?
Start at Murray's, then where?

Hopefully I'll be fit for recording my thoughts on Mark's ale tomorrow night.

Laterz,
Seth


----------



## Trent (23/5/09)

Les 
Grammatical errors and some strange spelling at 7am. Are you still drunk sir?!? :lol: 
I vote that after Murray's, we go to potters, then to Wicked elf, then maybe back to bluetongue, and finish it off at steel river. And to prevent drink driving we can all ride bicycles.
Trent.


----------



## Offline (23/5/09)

Wow I never thought Id see the day when Les violated the written language that is our English. May be his spell checker has crashed for now.

The pub cycle sound great but I think I would need to sleep over night at every second stop and take travellers for the between trips. Maybe we could just wear bike pants and a helmet but go on a bus. :huh:


----------



## fingolfin (23/5/09)

I think I would die if I saw us all in bike pants.


----------



## Weizguy (24/5/09)

fingolfin said:


> I think I would die if I saw us all in bike pants.


So,...bike shorts and blindfolds it is! :lol: 

My post, dear Trent, was composed under the influence of heavy (self) medication on the previous night and I did not spell check it before posting.
BTW, I reserve the rite to get playful with spelling and/or grammar when the mood strikes. "Laters" is a British colloquialism, of modern times, for farewell. I just Americanised it with a "zed" substitution. I still can't believe that they are teaching school kids to say "Zee". It's just so wrong.
Teach the kids the basics and then let them mess with spelling and structure like I have done. Crikey!


----------

